# Dell OptiPlex GX270 b is yellow



## keithies (Jul 13, 2008)

i have a Dell OptiPlex&#153;GX270 and i was using it alot exteral hard drive and usb key plus internet plus on for ten hours a day it crashed a few months ago monitor black but still has power and i check inside it cleaned and check all wires looked at Diagnostic Lights B is yellow and the only yellow a c d green dell support no straight answer will please someone tell me is the machine gone or is it the mother board or video card or something else and what can i do to get it repair or recycle it.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

Diagnostic light codes can be found here

Unfortunately, there is no code listed that shows "B" being the only yellow light. What happens when you try to boot? Do the fans start? Can you hear the Harddrive? Does the monitor stay black or are there error messages, any beeps?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.dellcommunity.com/suppor...other&message.id=15532&query.id=257021#M15532
The diag. light combination, only B yellow, propably means your motherboard is wrecked. Hope warranty is still not over. I'm not really sure where else you could get a new motherboard for it, and don't have the energy right now to search for solutions. Going to bed, hope you'll find an answer. If not, I'll try to help anyway possible tomorrow.


----------



## keithies (Jul 13, 2008)

no beeps and the fans start plus hard drive and processor everything looks good but its not kicking in


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

I've got the Dell diagnostic resources on cdrom...give me a few minutes to check your specific model.

Checked the 2005 Tech docs and didn't see this code mentioned. If the info in the above link is good and "ndicates system activity preceding video initialisation."" is the correct interpretation of the code, then I would start with reseating my video card.


----------

